
SpaceX’s Starlink satellites may use unique solar array deployment mechanism - SEJeff
https://www.teslarati.com/spacex-starlink-satellite-prototypes-unique-solar-arrays/
======
ggm
Gushing language. "it's new! it's never been seen before" yet "its what was
used on the ISS"

so its new.. to this person.. on a sat.. but NOT new to space, not new to
solar panel deployment.. remarkably familiar to anyone who has used a make
up/shaving mirror in a hotel...

